
Show HN: C++ Http-Live-Streaming Server built with Oat++ framework - lganzzzo
https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp-examples/tree/master/Media-Stream
======
lganzzzo
C++ HLS streaming server built with oat++ zero-dependency framework. (about
oat++ see: [https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp](https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp))

Features:

\- Serve embedded video

\- Serve HLS stream

------
funkythings
This looks great! Also, nice to see some modern Cmake in the wild ;)

------
cheez
This is actually pretty cool, very little boilerplate it seems. Nicely done.

~~~
lganzzzo
Thank you, I appreciate your feedback!

~~~
theneedyguy
will you be able to use OBS to point it to the server in the future?

~~~
lganzzzo
Thank you for the question,

As far as I can see - it should be possible. In any case additional tweaks
should be made to this example.

------
herbstein
I did something similar as a proof-of-concept in Rust. Might be of interest to
some people.

[https://gitlab.com/Herbstein/restreamer](https://gitlab.com/Herbstein/restreamer)

------
quotemstr
With C++ metaprogramming as powerful as it is, why are macros (or what I
presume to be macros) in the class body still necessary? It reminds me a bit
of 1990s MFC, and not in a good way.

~~~
jcelerier
> why are macros (or what I presume to be macros) in the class body still
> necessary

there is one thing that templates cannot do, and that is transform an
identifier into a string.

------
quickthrower2
Some kind of c++ conference happening today? Lots of c++ submissions!

